# FORUM MEET: East Sussex National - East Course



## njrose51 (Mar 16, 2017)

Hello!

After a discussion in the Lounge which picked up a head of steam, I've provisionally booked us a Forum Meet.

*Thursday 13th July 
1 course lunch
18 holes (East Course)
Â£50
*
First tee time is 2.30 but this can be changed if needed.

East Sussex National is a lovely set up - 2 practise greens, driving range, short game area and three long practise holes. Buggies and electric trolleys can be hired. The two courses are West and East and each has their own merit with some tough holes on both courses. See www.eastsussexnational.co.uk/golf for more info!

I've mentioned its the GM Forum, so closer to the time, I'll see if I can get anything from them.

I suggest full handicap, individual Stableford just to keep it simple. 

One final point is that if we get over 16 players, it will move to a society booking which is Â£65, 18 holes and 2 course lunch.

Can you please let me know if you are interested by copying the list below and adding your name?

Thanks everyone!

*Playing*
Njrose51


----------



## Dando (Mar 16, 2017)

Njrose51
Dando


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 16, 2017)

To keep this easier for yourself and so everyone understands the cost, I would suggest you limit this to 16 people.

Just saying :thup:


----------



## Norrin Radd (Mar 16, 2017)

Njrose51
Dando
Norrin Radd


----------



## IainP (Mar 16, 2017)

drive4show said:



			To keep this easier for yourself and so everyone understands the cost, I would suggest you limit this to 16 people.

Just saying :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Â£15 for a starter or pudding did seem a bit of a mick take  :thup:

Will keep an eye on this nearer the time.


----------



## arnieboy (Mar 16, 2017)

Can someone do me a favour and add my name to the list....please!


----------



## njrose51 (Mar 16, 2017)

Njrose51
 Dando
Norrin Radd
Arnieboy


----------



## arnieboy (Mar 16, 2017)

Many thanks.


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 16, 2017)

Njrose51
Dando
Norrin Radd
Arnieboy
Anotherdouble


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 16, 2017)

Apologies. I'm in France


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 16, 2017)

Can you pencil me in provisionally and I'll check holiday rota in work tomorrow. I assume the lunch is before we go out!


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 16, 2017)

Njrose51
Dando
Norrin Radd
Arnieboy
Anotherdouble
SteveW86


----------



## ADB (Mar 16, 2017)

Njrose51
Dando
Norrin Radd
Arnieboy
Anotherdouble
SteveW86
ADB


----------



## njrose51 (Mar 16, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can you pencil me in provisionally and I'll check holiday rota in work tomorrow. I assume the lunch is before we go out!
		
Click to expand...

Yep lunch is before. I'll pencil u in. Cheers. Nick


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2017)

njrose51 said:



			Yep lunch is before. I'll pencil u in. Cheers. Nick
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but as I feared it's holiday central and not a snowball in hells chance of getting the day off. Very annoyed and have let my manager know my feelings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## njrose51 (Mar 18, 2017)

That's a shame. If it changes let me know, ESN are fairly flexible.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 14, 2017)

any more for this ?
a great course and hopefully weather to suit.
 still room for more of you .


----------



## Dando (Apr 14, 2017)

Can I ask a mate if he fancies it?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 14, 2017)

Dando said:



			Can I ask a mate if he fancies it?
		
Click to expand...

.
Its not my gig but i cant see a problem with bringing in an extra or two. 
as far as im concerned the more the merrier.


----------



## njrose51 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi everyone! The more the merrier! So please feel free to invite others. I've kept club advised on numbers. The original deal is still in place. Closer to the time I'll get all the payment details, food info, timings etc. If anyone fancies a game before hand, let me know. Nick


----------



## njrose51 (May 15, 2017)

*URGENT - MEET CANCELLED*
Hi everyone. I'm really sorry but as you may have seen from recent posts I'm starting a new job so my leave has been cut. I now cant make the 13th July. (I've also had to pull out of the Cooden meet in June!)

Sorry to muck you all around and I will try and arrange again once settled into the new job. Cheers,

Nick


----------



## ADB (May 15, 2017)

I don't mind travelling to Surrey for the rearranged meet


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 15, 2017)

njrose51 said:



*URGENT - MEET CANCELLED*
Hi everyone. I'm really sorry but as you may have seen from recent posts I'm starting a new job so my leave has been cut. I now cant make the 13th July. (I've also had to pull out of the Cooden meet in June!)

Sorry to muck you all around and I will try and arrange again once settled into the new job. Cheers,

Nick
		
Click to expand...

Why can't this meet still go ahead anyway? ESN is geared up for societies etc so do you need to be there?

Well done on your new job BTW  :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (May 15, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Why can't this meet still go ahead anyway?
		
Click to expand...

Are you going then Gordon?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 15, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Are you going then Gordon?
		
Click to expand...

No, it's a bit too close to your neck of the woods and I'm worried you might turn up  :ears:

Few others interested though and it's a decent track so would be good for them if it still goes ahead.


----------



## njrose51 (May 15, 2017)

No I certainly don't need to be there and happy to hand over to someone. As a member I could get it a bit cheaper that's all. Just let me know.


----------

